# Can you identify this brand of salt???



## MasteringToast (Nov 21, 2010)

Cooking Blog » The Perfect Baked Potato - What’s In My Pot


The salt box in the photograph is the brand we bought over and over.  And, I guess, never noticed the brand name, just the 4 stars of david.  

It was great.  Salty, but not overly salty.  Every grain was a different size so it was just great on any type of grilled or roasted food.

When the economy started to tank a couple of years ago, we noticed our local groceries pulling a lot of "choices" off the shelves leaving only the dominant brands.  In this case, Mortons.  Every grain is uniform and it tastes just like table salt.  Just not the same.

If someone recognizes the brand, perhaps I could find it across the internet somewhere....  And I apologize if the post should have been placed somewhere else.  Not attempting to hijack the thread, but we were talking about salt...


----------



## Selkie (Nov 21, 2010)

North American Salt Company
Overland Park, Kansas 66210

Product of Canada

**************************

I have a box right here in my hand, but for the life of me I couldn't tell you where I bought it.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 21, 2010)

I would contact the blog admin and the supermarket formerly carrying the brand you want.  Either should have the info you require


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 21, 2010)

Morton's Kosher Salt is not the same as the Diamond Crystal that I prefer.  I bought the blue box once when it was the only kind of kosher salt in the market.  I threw it away. It has additives in it I don't want in my salt.

I'm not convinced it's any different than the regular Morton's salt.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 21, 2010)

I like David's Kosher salt...has very irregular flakes, all natural no additives. I've found it in NJ and DE, and order it by the case. I agree ChefJune, the Morton has anti caking additives and I don't want that. I can keep my salt dry.  Diamond Crystal is good stuff, but the flakes in Davids are larger and less regular. If you find it, give it s try.


----------



## MasteringToast (Nov 21, 2010)

Many thanks.  That's the brand.  And I remember the name now... Of course...


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 22, 2010)

I also like Diamond Crystal, but grocery stores around here stopped carrying it. Sadly I called and e-mailed the manufacturer to find where I can get it and they have not even bother to respond.


----------



## MasteringToast (Nov 23, 2010)

I've seen several places to order Diamond Crystal.  Just google it!  Now to find me some National Salt Co. Kosher Salt.


----------



## forty_caliber (Nov 23, 2010)

MasteringToast said:


> I've seen several places to order Diamond Crystal.  Just google it!  Now to find me some National Salt Co. Kosher Salt.



+1 Amazon.com: Diamond Crystal Kosher Salt, 3lb: Taylor's Market


----------



## MasteringToast (Aug 11, 2012)

A follow up of sorts:

Here we are almost 2 years later.  I've still not found any place to order or buy the National Salt Co Kosher Salt.  Every time I go out of town, I find myself checking out groceries!!!  I kind of suspect they may have gone out of business or perhaps sold out to another company.  If anyone knows for sure, I'd love to have the details.

Alternatively, those of you that use Diamond Crystal or Davids, I'm curious if the salt grains are uniform or is there a variation (that I think it just great) from one crystal to the next.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 11, 2012)

North American Salt Company 's web site is still up.  If you go to products/ culinary/ kosher salt it is listed in 16 and 48 oz size.  No price.  You might try one of their toll free telephone #'s on their contact page and find out price/ if it's the same type of salt you used to find in grocers,  if they will sell direct or who carries it commericially for you.  

Good luck.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2012)

MasteringToast said:


> A follow up of sorts:
> 
> Here we are almost 2 years later.  I've still not found any place to order or buy the National Salt Co Kosher Salt.  Every time I go out of town, I find myself checking out groceries!!!  I kind of suspect they may have gone out of business or perhaps sold out to another company.  If anyone knows for sure, I'd love to have the details.
> 
> Alternatively, those of you that use Diamond Crystal or Davids, I'm curious if the salt grains are uniform or is there a variation (that I think it just great) from one crystal to the next.  Thanks in advance.




Toast, I use Diamond Crystal.  There is some variety in grain size but that's probably due to a variety of factors, including the grinding process and internal activity in the box during transportation, storage and use.  I'd bet all makers aim for a uniform grain size to ensure consistency in volume measures.  As it is, there is a distinct difference in measure between DC and Morton's.  Morton's grain size is somewhere between DC and table salt so you have to know this to do a proper volume measure.

I like the fact that DC salt only has one ingredient.  You know what it's going to taste like every time.


----------

